# Churches in USA



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*IOWA*





























Lutheran Church





































*TEXAS*


----------



## Plasticman (Mar 1, 2006)

I like the simple style churches better than the old cathedral types. It's a matter of taste but to me those are cold and uninviting. Our church, Calvary Chapel, has converted an old Camaro shop into a very nice church seating a couple hundred people, a nice stage and band, coffee area, and classrooms. There are about a thousand Calvary Chapels in the U.S. and around the world and we don't usually go to extremes on the building itself as that money is better spent going to mission work and charity. There are some huge Calvary Chapels like the one in Ft. Lauderdale which has 20,000 members and has a huge building out of necessity. 

I don't have a pic of our church but here are some typical Calvary Chapel Churches:

Yorma Linda, CA









Driggs, Idaho









Mineral, VA









Shawnee, OK


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

ok, here are some baltimore ones









St. Micheals Ukranian church


----------



## bma83 (May 21, 2006)

Two more from Baltimore

The Cathedral of Mary Our Queen

















And the first Cathedral in the United States, The Basilica of the National Shrine of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary


----------



## cbotnyse (Jun 13, 2007)

Holy Name Cathedral, Chicago IL


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

nice churches, but europe has still the best ones


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ i would Agree, now heres the national cathedral....in Washington










you can see the capitol dome in the backround


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ great neo-gothic church


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, never seen this one before. magnificent cathedral!!


----------



## Gary_A_Hill (Aug 7, 2007)

*What is "best," anyway?*



ZZ-II said:


> nice churches, but europe has still the best ones


I don't see any point in deciding what is "best" unless choosing one of a group of similar things. Appreciation of architecture doesn't require that. Europe certainly has many buildings for which there is no comparison in North America. For example, I have been in a 12th century church in Russia. There is nothing over here anywhere near that old, so no comparison to be made.

Someone interested in church architecture in America should look for what is best in America. My list of American churches worth seeing include:

The Unitarian churches of Frank Lloyd Wright in Oak Park, Illinois and Madison, Wisconsin.

Thorncrown Chapel by E. Fay Jones In Eureka Springs, Arkansas.

Anything by Pietro Belluschi in Portland, Oregon, and the cathedral by Belluschi and Nervi in San Francisco.

None of these has any precedent in European architecture.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Riverside Church is the tallest church in NYC.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

*Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception - Washington, D.C.*


























































One of the better looking structures of any kind in the U.S.

*Boston Avenue United Methodist Church - Tulsa, Oklahoma*


----------



## MARINHO (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow, impressive churches. I really like the national cathedral.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

OakRidge said:


> *Boston Avenue United Methodist Church - Boston, Massachusetts*


That would be in Tulsa, Oklahoma, thats just the street name


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Cathedral of the Blessed Sacrament (Sacramento, CA)









Built in 1889, the Cathedral of the Blessed Sacrament was the largest cathedral west of the Mississippi River standing 215 feet tall (it was renovated about 2 years ago).


----------



## irving1903 (Nov 25, 2006)

I love the Basilica of the National Shrine of the Immaculate Conception !
Heres our Cathedral In Dallas 

Cathedral Shrine of the Virgin of Guadalupe (Est. 1869)



































































and my Parish Church St. Lukes Catholic Church in Irving (est.1902)


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

they look just like the ones in Canada.


----------



## nelge16v (Dec 11, 2007)

*Iglesia Ni Cristo(Church of Christ/INC) churches*

hi there...nice pictures you got there

here are some of INC chapels in USA

virginia beach, virginia









forest hills, new york









south san diego, california



























dallas, texas

















here are some of our chapels here in the philippines....
3,200 seater San Francisco del Monte chapel


















New Era Chapel in Cavite


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*Peoria (IL)* used to be called, amongst Other things, *" the City of Churches " *! Here are pictures by (local) photographers of, SOME, of It's grandest _and_ oldest churches..... 

*St. Mary's Cathedral * on the, Near North Side.... 























































*Sacred Heart* (below) in Downtown after, a multi-million dollar, renovation...​

















(Interior, *BEFORE*, below)










(Interior, *AFTER*, below)
















































*St. Mark's Roman Catholic Church* (below) in Peoria.... 










(Interior, *BEFORE*, multi-million dollar renovation) 










(Interior, *AFTER*, multi-million dollar renovation)












































































*St. Anne's*, Catholic Church, on the South Side.....


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

BTW, this is the only Church of Latter Day Saints in NYC.


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Crystal Cathedral*



> The *Crystal Cathedral* is a Protestant, Christian megachurch in the city of Garden Grove, in Orange County, California. The church was founded in 1955 by the Reverend Dr. Robert H. Schuller and his wife, Arvella, on the campus of what was known until that time as *Garden Grove Community Church*. One of the church's mission statements is, "Find a need and fill it; find a hurt and heal it." The church is considered the world's first "seeker sensitive" church.[_citation needed_] World-famous architect Philip Johnson designed the main sanctuary building, which was constructed using over 10,000 rectangular panes of glass and which can hold over 3,000 worshippers. The church is also known for its 280 rank, five manual pipe organ constructed by Fratelli Ruffatti. The instrument incorporates the large Aeolian-Skinner pipe organ built in 1962 for New York's Avery Fisher Hall.
> According to a History Channel program about the Crystal Cathedral, construction began in 1977 and ended in 1980. The initial estimated cost of the church was $7 million, but the final cost was over $17 million (about $55 million in 2007 dollars). Also according to the History Channel TV show, one way Dr. Schuller found to help finance the construction of the Crystal Cathedral was to sell each one of the 10,000 rectangular panes of glass for US$500 each, when the sale of the panes of glass was completed Dr. Schuller had raised over US$5 million. Also, according to the show, the rectangular panes of glass are not bolted to the structure, instead they are glued to it using a silicone based glue. This and other measures allow the building to withstand an earthquake of magnitude 8.0.
> The Crystal Cathedral broadcasts its church services around the world on a television show called the _Hour of Power_ and provides facilities for those of a similar faith to congregate. The campus services include support groups, Sunday school classes and daily Christian gatherings.
> Early on December 16, 2004, 57 year old Johnnie Carl, the cathedral's orchestral conductor, fired several bullets in the cathedral, shortly before the annual _Glory of Christmas_ program was about to begin. The shots were fired in the vacant concourse area and no one was injured. Carl reportedly suffered from clinical depression. Soon after Carl committed suicide. In his 29 years as Minister of Music at the cathedral, Carl wrote more than 3,500 arrangements, including several selections on tenor Daniel Rodriguez's newest inspirational album. Rodriguez, a frequent musical guest at the Sunday services, dedicated his album titled "In The Presence" to Johnnie Carl. Schuller praised Carl's work as conductor and told his congregation that "We can be reassured that he is in heaven." At present Marc Riley, Sean Groombridge and Donald Neuen lead the music department at the Crystal Cathedral.
> ...


in wikipedia


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Megachurches*

Lakewood Church 


















Willow Creek Community Church 


















Conference Center of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints in downtown Salt Lake City


















in here


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*American Churches*

*ABC/NBC NBC/ABC - *Dually aligned American Baptist and National Baptist*
AG - *Assemblies of God *
AME - *African Methodist Episcopal *
ANGLICAN - *Anglical*
ARC - *Alliance of Reformed Churches*
BGC - *Baptist General Conference*
BAPT - *Baptist (unspecified) *
BBF - *Bible Baptist Fellowship*
BRETHREN - *Brethren*
CAL - *Calvary Churches *
CBF - *Cooperative Baptist Fellowship*
CCCC - *Conservative Congregational Christian Conference*
Christian - *Independent Christian Churches or unspecified*
CMA - *Christian & Missionary Alliance*
CME - *Christian Methodist Episcopal*
COC - *Church of Christ*
COG - *Church of God, Cleveland*
COGA - *Church of God, Anderson *
COGIC - *Church of God in Christ *
CONGREG - *Congregationalist (unspecified) * 
CRC - *Christian Reformed Church*
DOC - *Disciples of Christ *
EC - *Evangelical Covenant *
EPIS - *Episcopal *
EF - *Evangelical Free *
ELCA - *Evangelical Lutheran Church in America*
EPC - *Evangelical Presbyterian Church*
EVAN - *Evangelical *
FCA - *Fellowship of Christian Assemblies*
4SQ - *Four Square *
GBA - *General Baptist Association*
HOLINESS - *Holiness (unspecified)*
ICC - *International Church of Christ *
IPHC - *International Pentecostal Holiness Church*
KPCA - *Korean Presbyterian Church* 
LCMS - *Lutheran Church, Missouri Synod*
LUTH - *Lutheran (unspecified) *
MCC - *Metropolitan Community Church *
MISSBAPT - *Missionary Baptist*
NBC - *National Baptist Convention*
NAZ - *Church of the Nazarene *
NONDENOM - *Independent, Nondenominational *
PAW - *Pentecostal Assemblies of the World*
PAC - *Pentecostal Assemblies of Canada*
PCA - *Presbyterian Church of America *
PCUSA - *Presbyterian Church, U.S.A.* 
PENT - *Pentecostal (unspecified)*
PNB - *Progressive National Baptist *
PRESB - *Presbyterian (unspecified)*
QUAKER - *Quaker*
RCA - *Reformed Church in America * 
RELSCI - *Religious Science*
SA - *Salvation Army*
SDA - *Seventh-day Adventist*
SBC - *Southern Baptist Convention* 
UMC - *United Methodist Church *
UCC - *United Church of Christ*
UPCI - *United Pentecostal Church International*
UNITY - *Unity*
UNK - *Unknown (unspecified)*
UPC - *United Pentecostal Church*
VINE - *Vineyard *
WELS - *Wisconsin Evangelical Lutheran Synod *
WES - *Wesleyan


----------



## MRichR (Jun 30, 2006)

Cidade_Branca said:


> Lakewood Church


Isn't Lakewood Church just an old baskeball arena in Houston? The Rockets used to play there.


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

Cidade_Branca said:


> Lakewood Church


 *Love listening to THIS church's, minister, Joel Osteen!*​


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

San Fernando Cathedral - San Antonio, TX


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I am sure that most will agree with me that having the Twins behind St Paul's Chapel gives it the NYC contrast.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanneorla/76296357/

I'm linking to the main page since I didn't take it, but that's Calvary Church in Charlotte.

Sanctuary seats 5106 (double tired)

Chapel seats 350


----------



## kenworth (Jun 20, 2006)

I love those brown bricks churches!


----------



## kenworth (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

impressive building, but I loathe the idea of 'megachurches'



>


ugh... disgusting


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Cathedral In Newark NJ*

*Cathedral Basilica of the Sacred Heart*


































































http://www.cathedralbasilica.org/


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Cidade_Branca said:


> Lakewood Church


amazing!


----------



## Tarzan (Dec 5, 2006)

Some of thos curches are very nice, escpecially the neo-gothic style curches.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

The new style of mega church in the US, with their insipid preachers, hate filled sermons, bottomless donation jars and false hopes should all be banned.

If there's one thing about America, which (above all else) worries the rest of the world, and makes intellectuals turn their heads, it's the rise of evangelism and mega churches and their attacks on democracy, secularism, pluralism, and human rights.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

^^ This thread is about the _architecture_ of churches so if you want to whine about evangelism and Christian Americans GTFO and go somewhere else. 

And that's very hypocritical to say evangelism attacks democracy when you want the practice banned.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Most megachurces are usually found in sprawling areas.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

^^Most big churches I'm aware of usually have 3-5 sermons and some are crazy enough to do Saturday's as well to alleviate massive amounts of people like that.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

PwnedByASkyscraper said:


> ^^ This thread is about the _architecture_ of churches so if you want to whine about evangelism and Christian Americans GTFO and go somewhere else.
> 
> And that's very hypocritical to say evangelism attacks democracy when you want the practice banned.


Exactly. He should just shut up if he doesn't have anything good to say.


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Only in the suburbs do you find mega churches, and even then they arent that powerful.
If anything this country is getting better.


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Here are some older churches in Indianapolis that I'v come to love.
































This burned down in 2003 and then was restored in 2004.
















































The steeple on this one was removed in the 60's. They haven't rebuilt it yet.
















This has been converted into a restruant.








































This is the oldest cathedral in the city.


----------

